# what are some t-shirt voting sites



## abbey5353 (Nov 21, 2007)

hi everyone, i would like to know if anyone can help me with the name of some t-shirt voting sites? I just did some kids shirts in my cafepress store and i would like to get some feedback and also some exposure.

Thanks


----------



## bastardnfriends (Feb 19, 2008)

hey abbey, please put a link to the website. a good majority of the members here will provide feedback once you do that.


----------



## Adam (Mar 21, 2005)

Just Google for "top sites t-shirt" and you'll get a bunch. T-Shirt Countdown is a good one.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

A cool one I ran across last week was this one: Tee vs. Tee - find t-shirts from all over


----------



## Adam (Mar 21, 2005)

Heh! That is trés cool!


----------



## waxtutor (Mar 14, 2008)

Rodney said:


> A cool one I ran across last week was this one: Tee vs. Tee - find t-shirts from all over


I really like that site, I will be using it.


----------



## waxtutor (Mar 14, 2008)

iratethis.com


----------



## uberchupacabre (Jun 5, 2007)

Emptees - Showcasing the art of tee shirt design. Promote, talk about, and love tees, tshirts, t-shirts and T shirts.

http://emptees.com/people/1219-jon-kruse


----------



## waxtutor (Mar 14, 2008)

uberchupacabre said:


> Emptees - Showcasing the art of tee shirt design. Promote, talk about, and love tees, tshirts, t-shirts and T shirts.


Thats another good one.


----------

